

A Very Tough Day (Redfin lays off 20% of staff due to economy) - timr
http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2008/10/a_very_tough_day.html

======
gscott
Redfin doesn't have a real business model that works. There are more obvious
solutions needed for the real estate industry that would be less likely to
fail.

